# How to open Dell xps T700r right cover



## tsien (Mar 31, 2013)

I searched dell's web side trying to find manual to open dismension xps t700r right cover. But there is no manual available. Dell asked me to provide my email address to email to me if they can find one. But they didn't. they don't support their old products any longer. I need help to open the right cover. I have opened the left cover. I need to replace a dvd drive, which no longer works. Anybody has experience with opening the cover before? Thanks in advance


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello tsien and welcome to TSF,

That is an older system you have there, Pre XP if I am not mistaken, eh?

If I remember correctly there are two release tabs on the top and bottom of the side panel...


----------

